# Créer raccourcis spécifique pour le Finder



## arnoutch (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite paramétrer une raccourcis pour attribuer une étiquette de couleur à un fichier dans le Finder. Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment établir le lien entre cette action et un raccourcis.

Les étiquettes sont intéressantes pour mettre en valeur des fichiers, mais je trouve que le cli-droit / sélection de la couleur rend la tâche un peu trop fastidieuse lors d'un tri de fichiers.
Merci de votre aide


----------

